# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗΜΕΝΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ

## why?

Πάντοτε ήμουν λαίμαργη...πάντα... από τότε που με θυμάμαι..


Και μάλιστα πάντα θυμάμαι ότι καταλάβαινα πως αυτό που κάνω δεν είναι φυσιολογικό..


Έχω αρχίσει να κουράζομαι με αυτή την ιστορία και μου έχει πλέον δημιουργήσει τρομερό πρόβλημα στην κοινωνική μου ζωή αλλά και σε θέματα ευεξίας και ζωντάνιας..


Είμαι τυχερή γιατί ποτέ δεν πάχυνα πολύ..Πάντα όταν έφτανα γύρω στα 60 κιλά έκανα μια πιο προσεκτική διατροφή για κανένα μήνα...και μετά...τα ίδια...


Ίσως ακούγεται αστείο σε πολλούς...κι όμως συμβαίνει...είναι κάτι σαν αρρώστια...το καταλαβαίνω...



Αν δεν σκάσω δεν σταματάω το φαγητό...και μετά....ξεκανονίζω ότι έχω κανονίσει...βόλτα,σινεμά οτιδήποτε..και κάθομαι σπίτι με την φουσκωμένη κοιλιά μου...βλέπω τηλεόραση ή κάθομαι στον υπολογιστή...



Παλιότερα είχα κάνει 1-2 απόπειρες να "βγάλω" αυτά που είχα φάει αλλά χωρίς επιτυχία...Επίσης δοκίμασα στο παρελθόν να "επανορθώσω" την υπερφαγία μου κάνοντας το απίστευτο...Αφού είχα φάει του σκασμού την επόμενη ημέρα έμενα εντελώς νηστική !!!



Δεν είναι βουλιμία αυτό...το ξέρω...το έψαξα...μισώ τον εμετό και αν και το δοκίμασα παλιότερα 1-2 φορές δεν θα το ξαναδοκίμαζα ποτέ...



Πλέον τρώω του σκασμού και μετά κάθομαι...σκέφτομαι όλα αυτά που σας γράφω τώρα (να πώ ότι έφαγα πριν λίγο μια ολόκληρη πίτσα μόνη μου) και περιμένω μέχρι να νιώσω καλύτερα..Ξέρω οτι και την επόμενη ημέρα θα είμαι χάλια..Θα νιώθω ανασφαλής για το σώμα μου..ενώ σήμερα το πρωί για παράδειγμα δεν θα ένιωθα έτσι...το σώμα δεν θα έχει αλλάξει μέσα σε μια μέρα...κι όμως...



Ούτε λόγος για βόλτα...Δεν μπορώ να κουνηθώ...



Επίσης συνειδητοποιώ πλέον...ότι όλα μου τα προβλήματα τελικά..βασίζονται και στηρίζονται πάνω σε αυτήν μου την αδυναμία!Πραγματικά -είμαι σίγουρη- ότι αν έτρωγα φυσιολογικά δεν θα είχα κανένα απ΄τα προβλήματα που έχω σήμερα...ούτε τόση μοναξιά...ούτε τόση μιζέρια...θα ήμουν πιο δημιουργική..



Αν βρίσκομαι σε καφετέρια με παρέα και πάνω στο τραπέζι υπάρχουν πατατάκια, ξηροί καρποί κι ένα σωρό αηδίες που φέρνουν, δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ στον συνομιλητή μου...Θέλω να τα φάω όλα!Επίσης να πώ οτι τρώω υπερβολικά γρήγορα!!!



Χαίρομαι πολύ που υπάρχει αυτό το "ανώνυμο" ίντερνετ τελικά και μπορώ να γράψω αυτό που μου συμβαίνει....Ξέρω ότι ίσως κάποιος άλλος να ανοίξει το topic και να το διαβάσει και κατ΄ευθείαν να νιώσει ότι είναι σαν να το έγραψε εκείνος...Μου έχει τύχει στο ίδιο αυτό το καταπληκτικό σάιτ κι εμένα να ταυτιστώ με την ιστορία κάποιου...



Αν κάποιος λοιπόν καταλαβαίνει όντως και δεν το πέρνει για αστείο ας απαντήσει... Εγώ από αύριο προσπαθώ και πάλι να κάνω μια καινούρια διατροφική ζωή..(όλα αυτά τα λέω σκασμένη απ΄την πίτσα φυσικά).Αν τα καταφέρω θα μπώ και πάλι να σας πώ οτι τα κατάφερα έστω μια μέρα..



Θα χρειαστώ λίγο κουράγιο παιδιά...Δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω γι΄αυτό σε κανέναν άλλον..Θα χαρώ πολύ αν απαντήσετε έστω και με χιουμοριστική διάθεση...κι εγώ καμιά φορά το σκέφτομαι και γελάω με την πάρτη μου!!!


Πρέπει να τα καταφέρω και θα τα καταφέρω...να αλλάξω τρόπο ζωής για πάντα...Θα πάθω καμιά αρρώστια...Δεν είναι καλό για τον οργανισμό μου όλο αυτό που γίνεται..Δεν θα πάω απ΄το βρωμοτσίγαρο και θα πάω απ΄ το φαί..Δηλαδή ήμαρτον..



Δεν υπερβάλω...Μου συμβαίνει στ΄αλήθεια παιδιά..Δεν είναι ο΄θτε βουλιμία ούτε ανορεξία (αυτό ειδικά!!!)...Υπερφαγία ίσως είναι ο σωστός όρος αλλά και πάλι δεν ξέρω...δεν ξέρω πραγματικά...και δεν θέλω να μάθω...ξέρω οτι μπορώ να ξεφύγω...Θα αλλάξει όλη μου η ζωή...




Ευχαριστώ που διαβάσατε μέχρι εδώ...Είμαι γκρινιάρα το ξέρω...Πιστέψτε με..υποφέρω...Μου στερεί ΖΩΗ αυτό το πράγμα...μου στερεί την ζωή... 

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι..

----------


## kely28

why, κάπως έτσι κυλάει και η δική μου σχέση με το φαγητό... δηλαδή τι κάπως... ακριβώς έτσι!!! Θα μπορούσα ναι να το \'εχω γράψει εγώ αυτό, με μόνη διαφορά ότι εγώ παχαίνω! Και τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω παχύνει πιο πολύ από ποτέ!
Με ρίχνει και αυτό ψυχολογικά, κοιτάω την πιο μεγάλη από ποτέ κοιλιά μου και διαρκώς σκέφτομαι πως πρέπει να βάλω ένα φρένο, το οποίο όμως δεν μπαίνει το άτιμο... παλιότερα με το που έπαιρνα κάποια κιλά άρχιζα αμέσως δίαιτα και τα έχανα και μετα τα ξαναπαιρνα και πάλι από την αρχή... 10 κιλά πάνω 10 κάτω και ξανά πάνω και... με διαιτολόγο η κατάσταση δεν λύνεται, τα αίτια είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικά. Τρώμε για να γεμίσουμε κάποιο κενό! Ποιό είναι αυτό το κενο όμως? Γισ τον καθένα μας κάτι διαφορετικό... τί άλλο να σου πω... καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις, ειδικά τις ώρες που συνειδητοποιείς το πόσο έφαγες και σιχαίνεσαι τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό, γιατί έχεις αφήσει το φαί να κάνει κουμάντο στη ζωή σου και να σε φέρνει άπειρες φορές σε δύσκολη θέση και να ντρέπεσαι...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Why....σταμάτα να με περιγράφεις!!!!!
Πως τολμάς και μου στερείς τη μοναδικότητα σε αυτό τον κόσμο?

----------


## why?

Ρε κορίτσια...πραγματικά...πόσε ς φορές έχετε πεί: Τέλος..δεν πάει άλλο!!!??? Το έχω πεί άπειρες και άλλες τόσες το αναιρώ...ως πότε; 

Κέλυ, κάποια στιγμή σίγουρα θα πάρω κι εγώ κιλά τα οποία δεν θα μπορώ να χάσω...Τώρα είμαι και σχετικά μικρή (22) και ο οργανισμός είναι πιο εύκολος...αν συνεχιστεί αυτή η ιστορία και κιλά θα πάρω αλλά και θα έχω χάσει πολλές όμορφες στιγμές απ΄τη ζωή μου..

Πηγαίνουν οι φίλοι στα μπουζούκια κι εγώ προτιμώ να κάτσω σπίτι και να παραγγείλω σουβλάκια (πάντα πέρνω 2 και μια μερίδα πατάτες με σως και μάλιστα παραγγέλνω 2 κοκα-κόλες για να μην νομίζουν στο σουβλατζίδικο οτι όλα αυτά προορίζονται για ένα άτομο).

Αν μας ενοχλεί κάτι τόσο πρέπει να σταματήσει ΤΩΡΑ..μιλάω και για εμένα και για εσάς...

Είμαι διατεθειμένη να μπαίνω εδώ μέσα κάθε μέρα και να μοιράζομαι πράγματα μαζί σας..Δεν ξέρω αν κι εσείς έχετε σιχαθεί πλέον τόσο πολύ αυτό που κάνετε όπως εγώ..

Λες και είναι ναρκωτικό...τι άλλο να πώ;

Όσα κενά και να έχουμε, είμαστε άνθρωποι είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να έχουμε κενά, γιατί να δημιουργούμε ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ προβλήματα κάνοντας αυτή τη βλακεία;

Θεέ μου, κάνε αυτές τις σκέψεις να μου έρθουν και αύριο το βράδυ πριν φάω..και κάθε βράδυ απο ΄δω και πέρα...τα βράδια μου έρχεται συνήθως αυτή η μανία..


Θέλω φυσιολογική ζωή..και θα παλέψω να την αποκτήσω...δεν υπάρχει αύριο και \"από Δευτέρα\"...υπάρχει τώρα!Δεν θέλω να κάνω δίαιτα...να τρώω γιαουρτάκια και αγγούρια...απλά θέλω να τρώω ΣΑΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ...


Συγγνώμη για τον περίεργο τρόπο της γραφής μου αλλά έχω αγανακτήσει με τον εαυτό μου!

----------


## justme

Με τη γυμναστική πως τα πας?
Με παρέες?
Από ενδιαφέροντα?? (εκτός της τηλεόρασης και του καναπέ .....)

Μία άλλη ερώτηση που έχω είναι η εξής:
Την ώρα που δεν σκέφτεσαι αυτά που γράφεις αλλά κάνεις τα ακριβώς αντίθετα πως νιώθεις?

----------


## Θεοφανία

why....το να τρως δυο σουβλάκια και μια μερίδα πατάτες δεν είναι το τέλος του κόσμου.
Πραγματικά εμένα σαν ποσότητα δεν μου φαίνεται υπερβολική.
Μήπως είναι άλλα τα αίτια που νομίζεις πως έχεις πρόβλημα?
Πες μας λίγο για τα κιλά και το ύψος σου.....

----------


## why?

Γυμναστική έχω να κάνω χρόνια...

Παρέες έχω πάρα πολλές...πάρα πολλές...αλλά και έξω να βρίσκομαι πάντα έχω στο μυαλό μου το φαγητό...Μια καλή έξοδος θέλω να έχει κατάληξη το φαγητό...άσχετα με το αν πεινάω ή όχι...

Ενδιαφέροντα επίσης έχω...ασχολούμαι με κάποια τέχνη...την οποία παραμελώ συνεχώς ΠΑΛΙ λόγω του φαγητού....

Φανταστείτε ότι τρώω τόσο που μετά δεν έχω διάθεση να κάνω απολύτως τίποτα το δημιουργικό...σαν να χαζεύω ρε παιδί μου...με πιάνει υπνηλία και είναι λογικό...

Θα σου απαντήσω και σε αυτό που ρωτάς justme...Την ώρα λοιπόν που κάνω την αμαρτία...ή μάλλον καλύτερα ΠΡΙΝ κάνω την αμαρτία είμαι κανα μισάωρο και σκέφτομαι \"να το κάνω ή όχι?\" - \"πάλι θα φας σαν ζώο;φάε τουλάχιστον κάτι πιο υγιεινό...έλα μωρέ εντάξει αφού το σηκώνει η όρεξή σου τώρα φάτο αλλά απο αύριο κομμένες οι αηδίες\"... Και αφού το κάνω λοιπόν...τότε σκέφτομαι πράγματα παρόμοια με αυτά που γράφω τώρα... Εν τω μεταξύ, καθ΄όλη τη διάρκεια που τρώω χωρίς σταματημό, ενώ έχω χορτάσει, λέω απο μέσα μου \"σταμάτα..χόρτασες...θα σε χαλάσει πάλι...άντε μωρέ μια μπουκίτσα ακόμη μην πάει χαμένο\" \"σταμάτα ρε παιδί μου αφού έχεις σκάσει!εεε εντάξει λίγο ακόμη...\"...Μιλάμε για τρελά πράγματα...


Θεοφανία, όντως δεν είναι τρομερή ποσότητα, δεν παύει όμως να είναι αρκετή για μένα...φαντάσου ότι πάντα με το ένα σουβλάκι χορταίνω...ποτέ δεν παράτησα το φαί μου όμως κι ας είχα σκάσει...και την τελευταία μπουκιά... Τα κιλά μου είναι φυσιολογικά για το ύψος μου, ακόμα ευτυχώς!!!...Φροντίζω πάντοτε όταν \"ξεφεύγω\" 2-3 κιλάκια να κάνω καμιά εβδομάδα ¨δίαιτα\"..και μετά πάλι τα ίδια...ένας φαύλος κύκλος..


ευχαριστώ πάντως...και μόνο που το συζητάω μου κάνει καλό...βλέπω την αλήθεια...

----------


## justme

Θα το διακινδυνεύσω να το γράψω από τώρα (ας το πάρει το ποτάμι βρε αδερφέ.... αν είναι εντελώς άστοχο τουλάχιστον μπορεί και να γελάσει η κοπέλα....)

Μέχρι και σήμερα λοιπόν δεν έχεις εναντιωθεί σε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ στη μητέρα σου (η οποία όταν ήσουν μικρή σε παρατάιζε γιατί ήσουν αδύνατη). Τη μέρα λοιπόν που θα πείς στη μαμά σου \"ΟΧΙ δε θα το κάνω αυτό\", εκείνη τη μέρα θα δεις ότι δε θα έχεις την ίδια όρεξη για φαγητό.....


(α ρε Φροϋντ να ήσουν σε καμμιά γωνιά!!!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## Manos88

Ως παθών και μαθών θα πω μόνον αυτό... έχουμε μάθει πλέον και τα ρίχνουμε όλα στους γονείς. Όταν ήμουν μικρός ήμουν αδύνατος και δεν έτρωγα αρκετά με αποτέλεσμα να με προτρέπουν να φάω γιατί αργότερα θα είχα πρόβλημα (είχε ήδη πέσει ο σίδηρος μου). 
Εγώ προσπάθησα να τρώω και όσο με πίεζα να φάω τόσο σιχαινόμουν το κατά τ\'αλλα υγιεινό φαγητό με αποτέλεσμα να μην τρώω τίποτα. Οι γονείς μου τότε με πρότρεψαν να φάω ότι ήθελα και όσο ήθελα... αρκεί να τρώω. Έτσι και εγώ άρχισα να τρώω μόνο ότι μου άρεσε. Πίτσες, μακαρονάδες, σουβλάκια κτλ. Άρχισα όμως επίσης όπως καταλαβαίνετε να παίρνω βάρος και έκανα κοιλίτσα. Μια περίοδο λοιπόν είχαμε πάει διακοπές με τους γονείς μου στην Κέρκυρα. Όταν γυρίσαμε έβλεπα τις φωτογραφίες μου (9 χρονών ήμουν τότε) και άρχισα να προσέχω πολύ ότι η κοιλιά μου πλέον είχε αρχίσει να φαίνεται... εκείνη την στιγμή το θυμάμαι σαν χθες, είναι σαν να μου άφησαν μια τηλεόραση 50 κιλών πάνω στην καρδιά μου... ένα τεράστιο πλάκωμα και μια υπέρμετρη στεναχώρια. 

Μόλις τελείωσα με τις φωτογραφίες μου πήγα στην μαμά μου και την ρώτησα αυτό ακριβώς \"μαμά είμαι χοντρός;\" λες και δεν μπορούσα να διακρίνω εγώ... Η μαμά μου γέλασε γιατί φυσικά νόμιζε ότι αστειευόμουν και εγώ έβαλα τα κλάματα. Τέλος πάντων άρχισα από εκείνη την ημέρα να τρέχω με τον μπαμπά μου κάθε πρωί, να πηγαίνω τένις μαζί του και να γυμνάζομαι τακτικά στο σπίτι (9 χρονών τώρα αυτά). Σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό, έκοψα ότι έτρωγα μέχρι τότε και άρχισα να διαβάζω μανιωδώς για τροφές, περιοδικά διατροφής κτλ. 9 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΥΤΑ.. ζητούσα να μου μαγειρεύουν τροφές που δεν μου άρεσαν ουσιαστικά μόνο και μόνο για να φτιάξω το σώμα μου. Τι σώμα να φτιάξεις δηλαδή στα 10 σου; Μέχρι τα 13 μου όμως το είχα κυριολεκτικά ερωτευτεί. Ασχολόμουν συνέχεια με αυτό. Σνόμπαρα παιδιά που ήταν... φυσιολογικά! και δεν είχαν αυτή την μανία με τις υγιεινές τροφές. Όχι δεν είχα ανορεξία... δεν ξέρω τι είχα πάντως ήταν άκρως αφύσικο και κουραστικό και όλα αυτά για το όνομα του ΣΩΜΑΤΟΣ. Για να μοιάσω στον ένα ή στον άλλον... μια ελεεινή τελειομανία που δεν είχε τέλος... ή μήπως είχε;

Είχα κουραστεί τόσο πολύ από αυτή μου την \"προσπάθεια\" που στα 17 μου τα παράτησα ΟΛΑ και άρχισα να τρωω και πάλι ότι ήθελα και όσο ήθελα. Να επαναλαμβάνω πάλι την ίδια ιστορία... ε λοιπόν πριν 1 χρόνο (21 σχεδόν τώρα) έφτασα να είμαι +30 κιλά. Έπαθα μια κρίση νοσοφοβίας γιατί φοβόμουν μην πάθω κάτι λόγω παχυσαρκίας και τότε άρχισα να καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτή μου η συμπεριφορά με έχει τελειώσει σαν άνθρωπο. Δυσκολεύτικα ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ να χάσω τα παραπανίσια κιλά μου (μάλιστα έχω ξαναγράψει και στο φόρουμ για την κρίση και τις δυσκολίες μου) αλλά όμως σήμερα τελικά έχω βρει τις ισορροπίες μου. Κρατάω πλέον τα θετικά τις ιστορίας που τελικά δεν ήταν και λίγα αφού έμαθα να μαγειρεύω, έμαθα πάρα πολλά για ασκήσεις (δεν πάω καν γυμναστήριο γυμνάζομαι μόνος μου), για τροφές κτλ. Όλα αυτά είναι ένα όπλο που δεν πρέπει όμως να το βάλεις στον κροταφό σου... 

Να πω επίσης ότι έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία από τα 13 μου (!!) σε παιδοψυχολόγο και ούτε εκείνος μπόρεσε να καταλάβει ακριβώς μια τόσο αλλόκοτη συμπεριφορά. Ο σημερινός γιατρός μου είπε ότι είμαι πολύ μα ΠΟΛΥ ευαίσθητος (κάτι που κρύβω με νύχια και με δόντια) και αυτό με οδήγησε στο να προσπαθώ να φτιάξω το \"ΕΞΩ\" μου για να μην φαίνεται το \"ΜΕΣΑ\" μου... αν με καταλαβαίνετε. Τελικά αποδέχτηκα όμως ότι είμαι τεράστιος βουτηρομπεμπές και κλαψάκιας και έτσι θα είμαι για πάντα... Έτσι γιατί αυτό είναι στοιχείο του εαυτό μου. 

Με αυτήν ιστορία θέλω να πω ότι why είσαι σε καλή κατάσταση και μπορείς να το γυρίσεις. 3-4-5 κιλά δεν είναι τίποτα. Το να αλλάξεις τρόπο ζωής γιατί η τέλος πάντων \"υπερφαγία\" είναι τρόπος ζωής και όχι απλά διατροφική συνήθεια, είναι το δυσκολότερο πράγμα. Θέλει σύστημα και υπομονή... δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο. Εσύ θα το κάνεις και μπορείς. Εκτός και αν θες να μπείς σε κάτι γκρουπ \"ανώνυμοι υπέρφαγοι\" που πάνε εκεί και ζητάνε βοήθεια από τον θεό.

----------


## why?

> _Originally posted by Manos88_
> ..... Ο σημερινός γιατρός μου είπε ότι είμαι πολύ μα ΠΟΛΥ ευαίσθητος (κάτι που κρύβω με νύχια και με δόντια) και αυτό με οδήγησε στο να προσπαθώ να φτιάξω το \"ΕΞΩ\" μου για να μην φαίνεται το \"ΜΕΣΑ\" μου... αν με καταλαβαίνετε. Τελικά αποδέχτηκα όμως ότι είμαι τεράστιος βουτηρομπεμπές και κλαψάκιας και έτσι θα είμαι για πάντα... Έτσι γιατί αυτό είναι στοιχείο του εαυτό μου..... 
> 
> Με αυτήν ιστορία θέλω να πω ότι why είσαι σε καλή κατάσταση και μπορείς να το γυρίσεις. 3-4-5 κιλά δεν είναι τίποτα. Το να αλλάξεις τρόπο ζωής γιατί η τέλος πάντων \"υπερφαγία\" είναι τρόπος ζωής και όχι απλά διατροφική συνήθεια, είναι το δυσκολότερο πράγμα. Θέλει σύστημα και υπομονή... δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο. Εσύ θα το κάνεις και μπορείς. Εκτός και αν θες να μπείς σε κάτι γκρουπ \"ανώνυμοι υπέρφαγοι\" που πάνε εκεί και ζητάνε βοήθεια από τον θεό.


Ακριβώς, το πρόβλημά μου δεν είναι τα κιλά...χαίρομαι που με καταλαβαίνεις, βλέπω οτι κι εσύ είχες διατροφικά προβλήματα..
Κι εμένα ξεκινάνε όλα απο πολύ μικρή ηλικία...Πάντοτε στο σχολείο μου έδιναν απ΄το σπίτι αρκετό χαρτζιλίκι και θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά...ότι έτρωγα σε κάθε διάλειμμα απο μια τυροπιτούλα..και με ρώταγαν τα παιδιά τότε \"μα πού το βάζεις\"...

Θέλει σύστημα και υπομονή..το ξέρω...και τον τρόπο ξέρω ακριβώς...ξεκινάω 2-3 μέρες μετά τα ίδια...τι αδυναμία είναι αυτή που με γυρνάει πίσω?...Πρέπει να τα καταφέρω γαμώτο...

----------


## why?

> _Originally posted by justme_
> Θα το διακινδυνεύσω να το γράψω από τώρα (ας το πάρει το ποτάμι βρε αδερφέ.... αν είναι εντελώς άστοχο τουλάχιστον μπορεί και να γελάσει η κοπέλα....)
> 
> Μέχρι και σήμερα λοιπόν δεν έχεις εναντιωθεί σε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ στη μητέρα σου (η οποία όταν ήσουν μικρή σε παρατάιζε γιατί ήσουν αδύνατη). Τη μέρα λοιπόν που θα πείς στη μαμά σου \"ΟΧΙ δε θα το κάνω αυτό\", εκείνη τη μέρα θα δεις ότι δε θα έχεις την ίδια όρεξη για φαγητό.....





όχι όχι όχι....καμμία σχέση...ίσα ίσα που συνέβαινε πάντα το ακριβώς αντίθετο...εντελώς άσχετο όμως..Δεν γράφω την ιστορία μου για να \"μαντέψετε\" απο που πηγάζει...Ίσως εγώ ξέρω πολύ καλύτερα απ΄όλους σας απο που έρχεται...Αυτό που ζήτησα είναι λίγο κουράγιο...Είναι σαν να κόβεις τα ναρκωτικά..

----------


## deleted-member141015

Είναι καλό αγχολυτικό και ταυτόχρονα αγχογόνο το φαγητό, ε; Και τόσο εύκολο να το αποκτήσουμε, σε αντίθεση με άλλα πράγματα στη ζωή που φαντάζουν δύσκολα...

Why, αφού ξέρεις από πού πηγάζει, δεν θα μπορούσες να ασχοληθείς λίγο και με αυτό; Ίσως στην πορεία θα μπορέσεις να ελέγχεις καλύτερα τον εαυτό σου.

Στο μεταξύ, θα μπορούσες να βρεις κάποιους τρόπους να αποσπάς την προσοχή σου από το φαγητό και να επιμείνεις στο σύστημα που γνωρίζεις. Είσαι σίγουρη όμως ότι είναι το σωστό; Μήπως στερείς τον εαυτό σου υπερβολικά, οπότε είναι λογικό ακόμα και το σώμα σου να αντιδρά σε αυτή τη στέρηση;

----------


## Clown

Why? Μάλλον έχεις βουλιμία μη καθαρτικού τύπου.Δεν είναι ανάγκη να κάνεις εμετό για να έχεις βουλιμία.Υπάρχουν και άλλες ακυρωτικές μέθοδοι που απ\' ότι βλέπω έχεις εφαρμόσει.

----------


## mercury

Αγαπητη μου why?...με αφορμη το θεμα σου βρηκα και γω το σαϊτ απο αναζητηση στο google...δυστυχως ειμαστε πολλες που περναμε το ιδιο μαρτυριο...εγω ξεκινησα περυσι οπου ημουν στα ορια νευρικης ανορεξιας...ποια ορια δηλαδη..!!και ομως κλασσικο ειναι οτι δε το καταλαβαινα...κανονικο μαγειρευτο φαγητο το ειχα κοψει...ειχα χασει 10-15 κιλα πολθ γρηγορα..μετα επαθα μια περιοδο κρισης οπου ολο και χρειαζομουν και αλλη τροφη και αλλη...μεσα σε μισο χρονο πηρα ξανα τα ιδια κιλα και χειροτερα...οχι οτι ειμαι καμια χοντρη αλλα τα παραπανω κιλακια τα εχω...δεν εχω ορεξη για φαγητο τοσο..περισσοτερο τρωω ετσι!για να φαω!και μετα ακολουθει το ιδιο με σενα!δεν εχω διαθεση να βγω εξω και καθομαι και κλαιγομαι για αυτα που εφαγα υποσχοντας σον εαυτο μου οτι θα ειναι η τελευταια φορα..μηνες το λεω αυτο!!!και αυτο που με προβληματιζει περισσοτερο ειναι η διαφορα που βλεπω στην ψυχολογια μου...τρωω,αισθανομαι ασχημα που εφαγα,μετα ανεβαινει η διαθεση λογω της προσληψης της τροφης και μετα οταν κανω αποπειρα να μετριασω το φαγητο η ψυχολογια μου γινεται χαλια!!!γιαυτο και μετα παααααλι τρωω τρωω για να νιωσω καλυτερα!ενας φαυλος κυκλος!!!και ολα αυτα για τη ψυχολογια μου...συμβουλη μου να πας σε καποιον ψυχολογο να κανεις μια θεραπεια για να αισθανθεις εσυ πρωτα καλα...αυτο θα ακολουθησω εγω και συντομα μαλιστα!!!ειναι αρρωστημενη κατασταση οπως ακριβως ανεφερες και συ..και σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα...θα ηθελα να μου πειτε εσεις κοριτσια αν παρουσιαζονται καποια σκαμπανεβασματα στην ψυχολογια σας λογω της διατροφης..δεν αναφερομαι μονο στις τυψεις αλλα και στην καταθλιψη οταν κανετε διαιτα και χανετε κιλα!και επισης τι γνωριζετε για τα φαρμακα topamak(αν τα λεω σωστα),αν ειναι αποτελεσματικα,αν χρειαζονται συνταγη γιατρου κλπ!Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα:)

Ευχαριστω πολυ για το χρονο σας!!!

Με αγαπη,Σ.

----------


## justme

Why, 
Για αρχή, (για ένα πρώτο βήμα αν θές,) μιας και μόνη σου διαπιστώνεις ότι δεν είναι και τόσο τρομερή η ποσότητα που καταναλώνεις μη του δίνεις και τρομερή σημασία μέσα στο μυαλό σου.
Το αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι σε απασχολεί απλά σου λέω ότι μιας και δεν είναι ΤΟ πρόβλημα μη του δίνεις μέσα στο μυαλό σου μία τέτοια διάσταση που να σου φαίνεται ότι δεν μπορείς να το αντιμετωπίσεις και μάλιστα εύκολα.

----------


## comfusio

ακριβως το ιδιο με εσενα ειμαι κι εγω!!! και με βασανιζει δεν ξερω τι να κανω.... μπορει να μην τρωω συνεχεια αλλα την στιγμη που θα φαω,,, θα φαω αρκετα

----------


## weird

Παλιοτερα με ταλαιπωρουσε συστηματικα αυτο. Μαλιστα εχω αναρωτηθει κιολας εδω στο φορουμ αν εχω βουλιμια, διοτι απλα πηγαινα γυμναστηριο, δεν εκανα εμετο.
Καπου, ψαχνοντας τοτε, διαβασα για την καταναγκαστικη υπερφαγια και ενιωσα να ειναι κοντα στην περιπτωση μου...
Δεν συνειδητοποιησα πως το σταματησα αλλα πεον σπανια θα φαω του σκασμου..
Θυμαμαι, ειχα βαλει σε προγραμμα υγιεινη διατροφη.
Επισης, συνηθως το εκανα για να κανω απλα κατι.
Σαν αυτο που λεμε, δεν εχω τι να κανω, κι ολη την ωρα τρωω.
Ετσι αρχισα να απασχολουμαι με πραγματα που με γεμιζαν για να γεμιζω τον χρονο μου.Λιγοστευε παραλληλα η αναγκη να φαω του σκασμου.
Τελος υποψιαζομουν οτι πισω απο ολο αυτο καλυπτα ενα βαθυτερο προβλημα, ψυχολογικο.
ολος αυτος ο καταναγκασμος που μου εβγαινε στο φαι, εκρυβε αλλους καταναγκασμους, αγχη και φοβους κι αδρανειες.
Ετσι ειναι, φαυλος κυκλος.Ετρωγα. Ενιωθα απαισια. Τα εκαιγα. Φτου κι απο την αρχη. Και φυσικα ακυρωνα εξοδους αν δεν ενιωθα ενταξει με το σωμα μου.
Ολα σου τα προβληματα δεν πηγαζουν απο εκει(απο την υπερφαγια), αλλα ισως αυτος να ειναι ενας τροπος να εξωτερικευεις εσωτερικα σου θεματα.Κατι σαν ενδειξη.

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by why?_
> Είναι σαν να κόβεις τα ναρκωτικά..


Αυτό το λες και το ξαναλες why. Οτι η κατάσταση αυτή σου μοιάζει σαν εξάρτηση απο κάποια ουσία.

----------


## Manos88

Φοίβη, δεν είναι;

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by justme_
> Why, 
> Για αρχή, (για ένα πρώτο βήμα αν θές,) μιας και μόνη σου διαπιστώνεις ότι δεν είναι και τόσο τρομερή η ποσότητα που καταναλώνεις μη του δίνεις και τρομερή σημασία μέσα στο μυαλό σου.
> Το αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι σε απασχολεί απλά σου λέω ότι μιας και δεν είναι ΤΟ πρόβλημα μη του δίνεις μέσα στο μυαλό σου μία τέτοια διάσταση που να σου φαίνεται ότι δεν μπορείς να το αντιμετωπίσεις και μάλιστα εύκολα.


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον justme . Νιώθω και εγώ οτι δίνεις μεγαλύτερη διάσταση στο πρόβλημα μέσα σου .

Σκέφτομαι μήπως το να ηρεμήσεις σε βοηθήσει .

Καλό είναι να βρούμε μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή , αλλα μήπως είναι πιο εύκολο να το κάνουμε ήρεμα .

Τι εννοώ : εγώ , αν πω οτι θα κάνω δίαιτα , πλακώνω στο φαγητό και στα \'\'απαγορευμένα\'\' σκεφτόμενη οτι θα τα στερηθώ . Σαν να θέλει ο εαυτός μου να με καλύψει συναισθηματικά απο το συναίσθημα της στέρησης πρώτα .

Αν λοιπόν αποφορτίσεις λιγάκι συναισθηματικά την κατάσταση , μήπως βοηθήσει ?
(σκέψεις που κάνω για τον εαυτό μου ......)

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by Manos88_
> Φοίβη, δεν είναι;


Με ενδιαφέρει πολύ Μάνο να σιγουρευτώ οτι η ίδια όντως το βλέπει έτσι. Οτι υπάρχει τέτοια εξάρτηση ναι, το πιστεύω κι εγώ. Δεν ξέρω αν κάνει στη why αυτό.

----------


## elpidap

Και εγώ πάνω κάτω τα ίδια... Με τη διαφορά πως όταν είμαι με άλλους ντρέπομαι και τρώω φυσιολογικα... Και νόμιζα οτι ήμουν η μόνη που είχα αυτό το πρόβλημα..:)
Κάποια λύση θα υπάρχει και θα τη βρούμε!!

----------


## whitecandle

Γειά σου κι από μένα 
Κι εγώ έχω αρρωστημένη σχέση με το φαγητό,με τη διαφορά ότι παίρνω κιλά.Όπου κι αν πάω σκέφτομαι το φαγητό,σκέφτομαι ότι είναι η ουσία της ζωής,αλλά αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα.Ότι παίρνω κιλά είναι πρόβλημα. Βέβαια εγώ παίρνω και χάπια,αλλά όσον καιρό θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου,έπρεπε να προσπαθήσω για να χάσω κιλά.Δεν είχα τόσο καλό μεταβολισμό όπως ο δικός σου.Οπότε ποιό το πρόβλημα;Ίσα ίσα,που είσαι τυχερή.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κορίτσια σόρι....αλλά αυτό το θέμα ανοίχτηκε πέρισι.....

----------


## whitecandle

Εγώ το είδα πάνω πάνω γι\'αυτό απάντησα. Να \'σαι καλά!

----------


## konie

καλά παιδιά, googlara το θέμα σας, προφανώς όχι για να περάσει η ώρα μου, και ειλικρινά μέσα στη νίλα μου νιώθω και κάπως καλύτερα που συνειδητοποιώ οτί (δυστυχώς βέβαια) υπάρχουν κ άλλοι άνθρωποι που ταλαιπωρούνται απο τους ίδιους "δαίμονες" με μενα!! 
η δική μου ιστορία ξεκίνησε πριν 8 χρόνια όπου ξεκίνησα με δίαιτες έχοντας μερικά παραπανίσια κιλά, συνεχίστηκε με διατροφολόγους, έφτασα 53-55 κιλά όλα καλά! μέχρι που με πιασε μια λόξα πριν 3 χρόνια και απο 55 έγινα 53 μετά 51 μετά 48 και κατέληξα 46 κιλά, ύψος 1.68 ! ποτέ δεν ήμουν τόσο αδύνατη, σαν κοπελίτσα γούσταρα κιόλας που μπορούσα να φοράω ό,τι ήθελα και μπλα μπλα.. φυσικά να επισημάνω ότι λιμοκτονούσα για να φτάσω στ κιλά αυτά. δεν είμαι απο τις τυχερές που τρώνε τον άμπακο και χάνουν κιόλας ! τέλος πάντων, αφού έφτασα σε εκείνα τ χαμηλά κιλά με έπιασε άλλη νίλα και άρχισα να τρώω, ποσότητες όμως όχι αστεία ! έβαλα κιλά, έφτασα πάλι 60+, πήγα στην διατροφολόγο μου ,όλο τον χειμώνα έχανα ,το καλοκαίρι τσουπ πάλι 46 κιλά! και ξανά το ίδιο, έμεινα εκεί για κάποιους μήνες και πάλι άρχισα τις ανεξέλεγκτες κρίσεις υπερφαγίας - βουλιμίας γιατί επειδή θέλω να είμαι και των άκρων είχαμε και εμετό σαν guest star :P και έβαλα ξανα κιλά και πήγα ξανά στην διατροφολόγο και έχασα μερικά κιλά, αλλά επειδή ο μεταβολισμός είχα πάθει ντουβρουτζά , δεν έχασα τόσα όσα τις άλλες φορές. έφτασα 54.5 και είχα πει οκ θα συμβιβαστώ κτλ κτλ. αλλά να πάλι που έχει 1,5 μήνα που έχω πάλι κρίσεις υπερφαγίας, πάω να ξεκινήσω διατροφή ,τα πάω καλά αλλά κατρακυλάω κάποιες φορές. είναι θεωρώ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ ψυχολογικά αίτια. νομίζω γέμισμα κάποιου κενού ή όταν δεν θέλω να αναλάνω κάποιες ευθύνες, δημιουργώ πρόβλημα μέσω του φαγητού ώστε να ασχολούμαι με αυτό που είναι γνωστό μονοπάτι, το φαγητό και πως να το διαχειριστείς. 
plus σε όλα αυτά : έχω φυσικά θέματα με την περίοδο μου, τώρα καλή ώρα έχει να μου έρθει 7 μήνες. Με όλα αυτά τα σκαμπανεβάσματα, την τάραξα εννοείιιιιται !!!!
ΛΟΙΠΟΝ??? σας έκανα να νιώσετε καλύτερα? υπάρχουν και χειρότερα !!!!!!!

----------


## Macgyver

Ειναι καλο που εχεις εντοπισει την αιτια , οποτε εχεις λυσει το προβλημα σου , κατα 50% .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> καλά παιδιά, googlara το θέμα σας, προφανώς όχι για να περάσει η ώρα μου, και ειλικρινά μέσα στη νίλα μου νιώθω και κάπως καλύτερα που συνειδητοποιώ οτί (δυστυχώς βέβαια) υπάρχουν κ άλλοι άνθρωποι που ταλαιπωρούνται απο τους ίδιους "δαίμονες" με μενα!! 
> η δική μου ιστορία ξεκίνησε πριν 8 χρόνια όπου ξεκίνησα με δίαιτες έχοντας μερικά παραπανίσια κιλά, συνεχίστηκε με διατροφολόγους, έφτασα 53-55 κιλά όλα καλά! μέχρι που με πιασε μια λόξα πριν 3 χρόνια και απο 55 έγινα 53 μετά 51 μετά 48 και κατέληξα 46 κιλά, ύψος 1.68 ! ποτέ δεν ήμουν τόσο αδύνατη, σαν κοπελίτσα γούσταρα κιόλας που μπορούσα να φοράω ό,τι ήθελα και μπλα μπλα.. φυσικά να επισημάνω ότι λιμοκτονούσα για να φτάσω στ κιλά αυτά. δεν είμαι απο τις τυχερές που τρώνε τον άμπακο και χάνουν κιόλας ! τέλος πάντων, αφού έφτασα σε εκείνα τ χαμηλά κιλά με έπιασε άλλη νίλα και άρχισα να τρώω, ποσότητες όμως όχι αστεία ! έβαλα κιλά, έφτασα πάλι 60+, πήγα στην διατροφολόγο μου ,όλο τον χειμώνα έχανα ,το καλοκαίρι τσουπ πάλι 46 κιλά! και ξανά το ίδιο, έμεινα εκεί για κάποιους μήνες και πάλι άρχισα τις ανεξέλεγκτες κρίσεις υπερφαγίας - βουλιμίας γιατί επειδή θέλω να είμαι και των άκρων είχαμε και εμετό σαν guest star :P και έβαλα ξανα κιλά και πήγα ξανά στην διατροφολόγο και έχασα μερικά κιλά, αλλά επειδή ο μεταβολισμός είχα πάθει ντουβρουτζά , δεν έχασα τόσα όσα τις άλλες φορές. έφτασα 54.5 και είχα πει οκ θα συμβιβαστώ κτλ κτλ. αλλά να πάλι που έχει 1,5 μήνα που έχω πάλι κρίσεις υπερφαγίας, πάω να ξεκινήσω διατροφή ,τα πάω καλά αλλά κατρακυλάω κάποιες φορές. είναι θεωρώ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ ψυχολογικά αίτια. νομίζω γέμισμα κάποιου κενού ή όταν δεν θέλω να αναλάνω κάποιες ευθύνες, δημιουργώ πρόβλημα μέσω του φαγητού ώστε να ασχολούμαι με αυτό που είναι γνωστό μονοπάτι, το φαγητό και πως να το διαχειριστείς. 
> plus σε όλα αυτά : έχω φυσικά θέματα με την περίοδο μου, τώρα καλή ώρα έχει να μου έρθει 7 μήνες. Με όλα αυτά τα σκαμπανεβάσματα, την τάραξα εννοείιιιιται !!!!
> ΛΟΙΠΟΝ??? σας έκανα να νιώσετε καλύτερα? υπάρχουν και χειρότερα !!!!!!!


χαχχαχα... δικια μας εισαι και εσυ!.. εγω με παρομοιαζω με το ακορντεον!.. τα δεκακιλα τα παιρνω και τα χανω για την πλάκα μου...
ξερω πως οταν τρωω ειμαι χαλια ψυχολογικα και οταν δεν τρωω ειμαι μια χαρα!!
η καταθλιψαρα μου, ειχε απαιτητικη σεροτονίνη... λαχταρουσε υδατανθρακες συνεχεια, ταινια κανονικη... και καμια διαθεση για ασκηση φυσικα!
αλλα τελικα αυτο που νομιζουν οι περισσοτεροι, οτι το θεμα ειναι τα κιλά ειναι λάθος!.. περα απο τον κοινωνικο ρατσισμο, οι περισσοτεροι ευσωμοι ανθρωποι ειναι ρατσιστες με το ειναι τους!...και ομως ... το φαγητο ειναι μονο ενα συμπτωμα, και οχι η πάθηση! οσο πολεμας αυτο, χανεις τον χρόνο σου..ενω πρεπει να σκαψεις πιο βαθια...στην πηγη.
ειναι πολυ αφηρημενο "το κενο"...μου κανει κατι που ακουω σε ντιβανια ψυχολόγων ή σε βιβλία αυτοβοηθειας.. και μια στιγμη που τελικα ονομαζουμε "κενη" να εχει περισσοτερες πληροφορίες απο όσες μπορουμε να αντεξουμε να δουμε!.. και εκει βαζουμε την ταμπέλα "κενο" και την ξεχναμε!!

εγω εντοπίζω και ενα ορμονικο θεματακι που πρεπει να ριξεις μια ματια, 7 μηνες χωρις περιοδο στις αυξομειωσεις κιλων... καμια πολυκυστικη ωοθηκη?... ο μεγαλύτερος κυκλος ειναι 45 μερες!...τρεχα στον γυναικολόγο σου να δεις τι παιζει

----------


## 5-HT 2A

Ο υδατάνθρακας φέρνει χαμόγελα.Τώρα αν τον πέρνεις και απο γλυκά(π.χ τούρτες ) φέρνει ακόμα μεγαλύτερα.Ωραίο πράγμα το φαγητό!!! Αν όμως μπορούσαμε να κρύψουμε και τους καθρέπτες θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερο...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ο υδατάνθρακας φέρνει χαμόγελα.Τώρα αν τον πέρνεις και απο γλυκά(π.χ τούρτες ) φέρνει ακόμα μεγαλύτερα.Ωραίο πράγμα το φαγητό!!! Αν όμως μπορούσαμε να κρύψουμε και τους καθρέπτες θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερο...


γιατι να κρυψουμε τους καθρευτες?...επειδη ειμαστε υπέροχα ζουμερα πλασματακια??μπορω να καταλάβω για τον κοινωνικο ρατσισμο των ξερακιανων...λιμοκτονουνε τα κακομοιρα για να πάρουν ψιχουλα αποδοχης!..αλλα οχι εκει που τραβαω γραμμη ειναι ενα δικο μας ζουμερο πλασματακι να χαφτει την κονσερβοποιημενη αποψη οτι παχος = ασχημια! θυμησε μου να σε μαστιγωσω καποια στιγμη! ;ρ

----------


## 5-HT 2A

> γιατι να κρυψουμε τους καθρευτες?...επειδη ειμαστε υπέροχα ζουμερα πλασματακια??μπορω να καταλάβω για τον κοινωνικο ρατσισμο των ξερακιανων...λιμοκτονουνε τα κακομοιρα για να πάρουν ψιχουλα αποδοχης!..αλλα οχι εκει που τραβαω γραμμη ειναι ενα δικο μας ζουμερο πλασματακι να χαφτει την κονσερβοποιημενη αποψη οτι παχος = ασχημια! θυμησε μου να σε μαστιγωσω καποια στιγμη! ;ρ


Εγω δέν είπα οτι το πάχος ισούται με την ασχήμια.Αλλά , το υπερβολικό πάχος ισούται πάνω απο όλα με την αρρώστια.Άλλο το να είσαι 10 - 15 κιλά πάνω απο το φυσιολογικό σου και άλλο να είσαι 30 κιλά πάνω και βάλε.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εγω δέν είπα οτι το πάχος ισούται με την ασχήμια.Αλλά , το υπερβολικό πάχος ισούται πάνω απο όλα με την αρρώστια.Άλλο το να είσαι 10 - 15 κιλά πάνω απο το φυσιολογικό σου και άλλο να είσαι 30 κιλά πάνω και βάλε.


α ναι σε αυτο εχεις δικιο, με μπερδεψε ο καθρευτης, και βεβαια συμφωνω απολυτα οσον αφορα το θεμα της υγειας και εγω το κατακρινω, εκει μιλάμε για αρρωστεια... ( αντε το γλύτωσες το μαστιγιο :ρ χαχαχα)

----------


## 5-HT 2A

Χαχαχαχα :)

----------


## favvel

μια βοήθεια..έχω κι εγώ πρόβλημα με το φαγητό..
αν δε φάω πολύ,να σκάσω,δε λειτουργώ..σκέφτομαι συνέχεια το φαΐ και δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα..καμία δουλειά..
πχ προσπαθώ μερικές μέρες να τρώω φυσιολογικά,όχι λίγο,κανονικά..και τότε βλέπω ότι όλη τη μέρα θα στριφογυρνάω στο σπίτι και δε θα μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα..
αν αυτή η κανονική διατροφή έχει κρατήσει 4-5 μέρες συνεχόμενες μαζί με περπάτημα μιας ώρας μετά ξημερώνει μια μέρα που λέω:"δεν έχει νόημα να βασανίζομαι με το να πεινάω..αν ήτανε να χάσω τα κιλά θα τα έχανα χωρίς πείνες και χωρίς τόση μεγάλη ψυχολογική προσπάθεια..τώρα που προσπαθώ τόσο πολύ και μάλιστα 3 χρόνια και που είμαι στα ίδια κιλά πάει να πει πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με εμένα..ότι δεν μπορώ να τα χάσω και πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση.."και το λέω αυτό..έπειτα πέφτω στο φαΐ για 2-3 μέρες και μετά ξαναρχίζω την προσπάθεια να τρώω πιο λίγο..και αυτή η δουλειά γίνεται 3 χρόνια όπως είπα..χωρίς να έχω χάσει τίποτα..

Εν τω μεταξύ όταν τρώω πολύ μέχρι να χορτάσω καλά..ηρεμώ μέσα μου..σαν να είναι το δεύτερο φάρμακό μου..και σταματάω να στριφογυρνάω και πέφτω για ύπνο..κι έτσι μου περνάει και η ώρα..
Αλλά εγώ δεν είχα φανταστεί έτσι τη ζωή μου..δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τη ζωή μου να περνάει έτσι χωρίς ουσία..
με το να σκέφτομαι συνέχεια το φαΐ,άλλοτε να τρώω άλλοτε όχι,αλλά αυτό να είναι ο κεντρικός άξονας που διευθύνει τη ζωή μου..
θα ήθελα και να μπορέσω να χάσω τα κιλά που θέλω και να ασχοληθώ με άλλα πράγματα στη ζωή και όχι να μου απομυζά όλην την ενέργεια η σκέψη αν έφαγα,αν δεν έφαγα,πόσο έφαγα κλπ..όλη τη μέρα είμαι με αυτές τις σκέψεις..δλδ δεν αντέχω άλλο...

συγνώμη που έγραψα σ'αυτό το θέμα αλλά δε θέλω να ανοίγω καινούργια θέματα..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> μια βοήθεια..έχω κι εγώ πρόβλημα με το φαγητό..
> αν δε φάω πολύ,να σκάσω,δε λειτουργώ..σκέφτομαι συνέχεια το φαΐ και δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα..καμία δουλειά..
> πχ προσπαθώ μερικές μέρες να τρώω φυσιολογικά,όχι λίγο,κανονικά..και τότε βλέπω ότι όλη τη μέρα θα στριφογυρνάω στο σπίτι και δε θα μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα..
> αν αυτή η κανονική διατροφή έχει κρατήσει 4-5 μέρες συνεχόμενες μαζί με περπάτημα μιας ώρας μετά ξημερώνει μια μέρα που λέω:"δεν έχει νόημα να βασανίζομαι με το να πεινάω..αν ήτανε να χάσω τα κιλά θα τα έχανα χωρίς πείνες και χωρίς τόση μεγάλη ψυχολογική προσπάθεια..τώρα που προσπαθώ τόσο πολύ και μάλιστα 3 χρόνια και που είμαι στα ίδια κιλά πάει να πει πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με εμένα..ότι δεν μπορώ να τα χάσω και πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση.."και το λέω αυτό..έπειτα πέφτω στο φαΐ για 2-3 μέρες και μετά ξαναρχίζω την προσπάθεια να τρώω πιο λίγο..και αυτή η δουλειά γίνεται 3 χρόνια όπως είπα..χωρίς να έχω χάσει τίποτα..
> 
> Εν τω μεταξύ όταν τρώω πολύ μέχρι να χορτάσω καλά..ηρεμώ μέσα μου..σαν να είναι το δεύτερο φάρμακό μου..και σταματάω να στριφογυρνάω και πέφτω για ύπνο..κι έτσι μου περνάει και η ώρα..
> Αλλά εγώ δεν είχα φανταστεί έτσι τη ζωή μου..δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τη ζωή μου να περνάει έτσι χωρίς ουσία..
> με το να σκέφτομαι συνέχεια το φαΐ,άλλοτε να τρώω άλλοτε όχι,αλλά αυτό να είναι ο κεντρικός άξονας που διευθύνει τη ζωή μου..
> θα ήθελα και να μπορέσω να χάσω τα κιλά που θέλω και να ασχοληθώ με άλλα πράγματα στη ζωή και όχι να μου απομυζά όλην την ενέργεια η σκέψη αν έφαγα,αν δεν έφαγα,πόσο έφαγα κλπ..όλη τη μέρα είμαι με αυτές τις σκέψεις..δλδ δεν αντέχω άλλο...
> ...


τραβας καποιο ζορι, καποιο αγχος στη ζωη σου τον τελευταιο καιρο? κατι που σε βασανίζει?

----------


## ironman

μην ακουω για αδυνατες γυναικες που εχουν ενα ποδι σαν το χερι μου ελεος ανατριχιαζω ο ερμος η γυναικα πρεπει να ειναι ζουμεραντζαααα με τους χυμους της με τις θυληκες λιπαποθηκες χιλιες φορες χοντρουλα παρα ανορεξικη τα παχακια βγαζουν καυλα ποτε αδυνατη δεν ειχε big booty και δεν εννοω για το μπουτι φατε κοριτσαρες φατε αυτες ειναι γυναικες γενιτσαροι οχι κατι αδυνατα που φοβασαι μην τα πιασεις και μεινεις με κανα κοκκαλο στο χερι

----------


## anastasia1

Γεια σας :) εγώ πάντοτε συνήθιζα να τρώω ελάχιστα, σχεδόν ανορεξικά και αυτό με οδηγούσε πολλές φορές σε ξεσπάσματα στο φαγητό, αλλά όχι τίποτα τρομερό..3 μήνες τώρα μου συνέβη κάτι πολύ άσχημο που με περιόρισε από πολλές δραστηριότητες..έπαψα να αθλούμαι(ήμουν υπερβολικά αθλητικός τύπος θα έλεγα) και αυτό με πλήγωσε βαθιά καθώς ζούσα με τον φόβο ότι ίσως δεν μπορούσα να προπονούμαι ποτέ ξανα..(το προβλημα: συχνοουρια)...ξαφνικά από την επόμενη κιόλας μέρα του συμβάν άρχισα να τρωω τρομερές ποσότητες..αυτό συνεχιζόταν κάθε μέρα με αποτέλεσμα σε 2 μήνες να πάρω 5 κιλα..είχα το υπέροχο σώμα και τώρα έχω αλλάξει τόσο πολύ..σχεδόν συνήθισα σε αυτό το πρόγραμμα διατροφής..ανάγκαζα τον εαυτό μου να τρωει, να τρώει ξανά και ξανά ενώ έκλαιγα και πονούσα που η ζωή μου είχε καταντήσει έτσι..μου έλειπαν πράματα τα οποία αντικαταστούσα με πολύ φαγητό εφόσον πλέον δεν μπορούσα να τα έχω..εισπράτω ικανοποίηση από το φαγητό εφόσον δεν μπορώ να την βρω από αλλού..και τελικά ξέρω που οφείλεται η υπερφαγία μου, μπορώ να την σταματήσω αλλά κάθε φορά που απογοητεύομαι απο το πρόβλημα που έχω επιστρέφω σε αυτην..να σημειώσω ότι ειμαι 15, αυτο το πράμα μου στερεί την πιο γλυκια ηλικία..εάν δεν είχα τη συχνοουρία που με διέλυσε κυριολεκτικός θα μπορούσα ακόμη να ελέγχω την διατροφή μου

----------


## turtle

> μην ακουω για αδυνατες γυναικες που εχουν ενα ποδι σαν το χερι μου ελεος ανατριχιαζω ο ερμος η γυναικα πρεπει να ειναι ζουμεραντζαααα με τους χυμους της με τις θυληκες λιπαποθηκες χιλιες φορες χοντρουλα παρα ανορεξικη τα παχακια βγαζουν καυλα ποτε αδυνατη δεν ειχε big booty και δεν εννοω για το μπουτι φατε κοριτσαρες φατε αυτες ειναι γυναικες γενιτσαροι οχι κατι αδυνατα που φοβασαι μην τα πιασεις και μεινεις με κανα κοκκαλο στο χερι


χαχαχααχχαχα!!! Λιχούδα μου ! Πέρασα ένα χειμώνα που ήμουν 40 κιλά 1.56 ύψος στο τζιν που έμπαινα μμμ ήταν να αναρωτιέσαι χωράει άνθρωπος εδώ ! Μετά ήρθε ένας άλλος χειμώνας που ανακάλυψα πόσο εξαίσιες συνταγές ζαχαροπλαστικής υπάρχουν !! εκεί πήγα 60 κιλά !! Και πήγα τσάκα τσάκα στο διαιτολόγο !! Οι πρώτες είκοσι μέρες ήταν μαρτυρικές ... έκλεινα τα μάτια μου και έβλεπα σουβλακόπιτες ήμουν με το ρολόι κάθε τρεις ώρες για να φάω το γιαουρτάκι 2% , το οποίο μετά από είκοσι μέρες όπου το πρόγραμμα έγινε συνήθεια μου φαινόταν σαν γαλακτομπούρεκο !! Ούτοσοιπίν με καλή θέληση κι ακολουθώντας πιστά το εξιδικευμένο σου πρόγραμμα θα φτάσεις στα κιλά που θέλεις γιατί το θέλεις ! Θα βγεις και λίγο στο γυμναστήριο να δείς πως την βρίσκουν οι αθλητές και οι πρωταθλητές !!! Μ έναν αέρα εξώφυλλο από το shape !!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Γεια σας :) εγώ πάντοτε συνήθιζα να τρώω ελάχιστα, σχεδόν ανορεξικά και αυτό με οδηγούσε πολλές φορές σε ξεσπάσματα στο φαγητό, αλλά όχι τίποτα τρομερό..3 μήνες τώρα μου συνέβη κάτι πολύ άσχημο που με περιόρισε από πολλές δραστηριότητες..έπαψα να αθλούμαι(ήμουν υπερβολικά αθλητικός τύπος θα έλεγα) και αυτό με πλήγωσε βαθιά καθώς ζούσα με τον φόβο ότι ίσως δεν μπορούσα να προπονούμαι ποτέ ξανα..(το προβλημα: συχνοουρια)...ξαφνικά από την επόμενη κιόλας μέρα του συμβάν άρχισα να τρωω τρομερές ποσότητες..αυτό συνεχιζόταν κάθε μέρα με αποτέλεσμα σε 2 μήνες να πάρω 5 κιλα..είχα το υπέροχο σώμα και τώρα έχω αλλάξει τόσο πολύ..σχεδόν συνήθισα σε αυτό το πρόγραμμα διατροφής..ανάγκαζα τον εαυτό μου να τρωει, να τρώει ξανά και ξανά ενώ έκλαιγα και πονούσα που η ζωή μου είχε καταντήσει έτσι..μου έλειπαν πράματα τα οποία αντικαταστούσα με πολύ φαγητό εφόσον πλέον δεν μπορούσα να τα έχω..εισπράτω ικανοποίηση από το φαγητό εφόσον δεν μπορώ να την βρω από αλλού..και τελικά ξέρω που οφείλεται η υπερφαγία μου, μπορώ να την σταματήσω αλλά κάθε φορά που απογοητεύομαι απο το πρόβλημα που έχω επιστρέφω σε αυτην..να σημειώσω ότι ειμαι 15, αυτο το πράμα μου στερεί την πιο γλυκια ηλικία..εάν δεν είχα τη συχνοουρία που με διέλυσε κυριολεκτικός θα μπορούσα ακόμη να ελέγχω την διατροφή μου


για την συχνοουρία τι εχεις κανει? δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να ελεχγεται αυτο το πραγμα?? φανταζομαι ποσο ενοχλητικο θα ειναι!!!

----------


## Elenh15

Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα! Ετσι ειμαι και γω πλεον αποκλεισμενη απο οποιαδηποτε εξοδο αφου δεν εχω ορεξη καθολου να βγω.. Αντι για εμετο εγω εχω δοκιμασει καθαρτικο! Σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες! Δεν αντεχω τον εμετο!
Ευχομαι να τα καταφερεις πραγματικα! Θελω να σου δωσω κουραγιο και μηπως παρω και γω γιατι το τοσο φαγητο,το κλαμα και οι τυψεις που νιωθω μετα,το να κλεινομαι μεσα στο σπιτι περνοντας φαρμακο μου εχουν καταστρεψει την ζωη!
Σου ευχομαι και παλι να τα καταφερεις!

----------


## searchforpeace

Kαλησπερα σας εχω και εγω κολλημα με το φαι.Εχω συναισθηματικη υπερφαγια καταφευγω στο φαι και τρωω παρα πολυ.Παλαιοτερα εκανα εμετο οτι ετρωγα ππλεον κουραστηκα.Ημουν 100 κιλα εφτασα παλι τα 63 και τωρα λογω βουλιμιας εβαλα 10 παλι.Αυτοτραυματιζομαι και εχω κααθλιψη .Παιρνω entact και το βραδυ xanax.Eιμαι απελπισμενη δεν ξερω τι να κανω.Εχωω κλειστει μεσα εχω γινει αντικοινωνικη.Η εμφανιση μου παιζει σημαντικο ρολο.Εχω προτυπα πολυ αδυνατα και νιωθω δυστυχισμενη.Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω.Σκεφτομαι οτι ισως το αν δεν ζουσα θα με λυτρωνε...

----------

